# Ridgid 12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw - MS1290LZA



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

The only info I found in a search was about 5 years old.

Ridgid 12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw - MS1290LZA

For a sticker $399.00 from Home Depot, how does this saw rate? I saw some pretty good reviews for the most part and a few bad ones. For this price, is there a saw that I should really compare? Hands on at the store, this saw seems really solid! What do you guys think?











https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/12-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw

-Terry


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Its a good saw. My buddy has the same one. 

My only two gripes with it are that the shroud doesnt curve up behind the arbor so you cant cut taller pieces against the fence, and it has a safety thumb button that has to be pressed before you can pull the trigger.

Here you can see what Im talking about with the shroud...






The HD locally is selling the Dewalt 12" dual bevel slider for $399 right now FWIW.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

My comment is that the light screen on some dewalts is perhaps the greatest function ever on a miter saw. The dws780 is $500 refurb/ $600 new but man I love that shadow mark... I mean, you can distinguish the teeth in the shadow mark. Id gladly pay an extra $100, if not $200, for that function alone.

The lasers were complete nonsense, better off removing them lest you be tempted to think they might be remotely accurate.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.

I saw the DeWalt when I was looking at the Ridgid. Keeping in mind your two gripes, if you had to choose between the two $399 saws or other comparable saws, which would you choose and why?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

never used either unfortunately, but chamfur's point seems very valid, as I have certainly cut some pretty tall molding, not sure if it would have fit on the ridgid.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Adrenalin said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.
> 
> I saw the DeWalt when I was looking at the Ridgid. Keeping in mind your two gripes, if you had to choose between the two $399 saws or other comparable saws, which would you choose and why?




Those two issues would be enough for me to go with the Dewalt, although I must admit Im kind of bias to Dewalt.

The 12" dual bevel sliding Dewalt normally runs between $549-599. The sale both HD and Lowes are running for $399 would make it a no brainer. If the Dewalt was at normal price I would say do you want to spend a couple hundred extra for a couple of more conveniences?

Given the current price I would without a doubt go Dewalt.


EDIT: As far as other comparable saws go, the Hitachi ($399) I dont really like the handle design and it also has the shroud issue; Kobalt ($299) has the thumb safety button and an even worse shroud; and the Bosch ($799) still has the thumb switch issue although a better shroud and a kick ass 'gliding' system, but pretty freakin expensive.

Dewalt is one of the only brands Ive seen that has that slick shroud set up and I really like it.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> Those two issues would be enough for me to go with the Dewalt, although I must admit Im kind of bias to Dewalt.
> 
> The 12" dual bevel sliding Dewalt normally runs between $549-599. *The sale both HD and Lowes are running for $399 would make it a no brainer.* If the Dewalt was at normal price I would say do you want to spend a couple hundred extra for a couple of more conveniences?
> 
> ...


I was a little confused at first when you guys mentioned the DeWalt on sale for $399 because when I was looking at them at Home Depot, they were side by side and the DeWalt was priced at $599 while the Ridgid was $399. I went back by there today and noticed that the $599 DeWalt was still $599 (Model # DWS780). They had another DeWalt showing "A $599 value priced at $399 but a different model number (DWS782) on an end cap.

Linked below is supposed to be a comparison, if you want to call it that. http://toolguyd.com/dewalt-dws782-12-sliding-miter-saw/

"........_since the DWS782 appears to be engineered as a cost-cutting model_."

"_There are basically two differences between the DWS782 and the DWS780. Unlike the DWS780, the DWS782 does NOT feature the XPS cross-cut LED illumination system. Additionally, the DWS780 comes with a 32T carbide blade instead of a 60T blade. All of the saws’ other features and technical specifications appear to be identical_."


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sure I'll get skewered for this comment, but oh well..............

I won't touch anything rigid, my experience with the brand has been incredibly bad. Buy the DeWalt. It is a far better tool and will serve you well for many years.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Adrenalin said:


> I was a little confused at first when you guys mentioned the DeWalt on sale for $399 because when I was looking at them at Home Depot, they were side by side and the DeWalt was priced at $599 while the Ridgid was $399. I went back by there today and noticed that the $599 DeWalt was still $599 (Model # DWS780). They had another DeWalt showing "A $599 value priced at $399 but a different model number (DWS782) on an end cap.
> 
> Linked below is supposed to be a comparison, if you want to call it that. http://toolguyd.com/dewalt-dws782-12-sliding-miter-saw/
> 
> ...


yeah, the 782 came out fairly recently, same saw, without the awesome light curtain. There was speculation that you might be able to add the lights for cheap, others said it wouldnt fit, but i never heard a confirmation either way.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Check out the dewalt 12" slider.......on sale at Lowes I think right now for 399......much better saw in my opinion.....have used both prefer the dewalt.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

A day or two ago, I received a flyer from Lowes, with a save $25 off a purchase of $250 or more. Also, if I read Lowe's website correctly, the sale on the DWS782 ends today. Well, I used the card, so that brought the price down to $374.99. :thumbsup:

Here's to hopin' for lots of luck with my new miter saw!


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting that info! I too had noticed a difference in the model numbers but couldnt find any differences in the spec when looking at them online. Personally I could care less about lights and lasers, call me old fashioned. And the blade difference isnt really that big a deal. For WW'ing youd want the 60T anyway.

Sounds like you got a good deal. GL with your saw, it should serve you well.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I've used the light a couple of times on mine, it's useless. Had the 782 been available when I bought mine I would have gone that direction. It's a good deal on a great saw.


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> Thanks for posting that info! I too had noticed a difference in the model numbers but couldnt find any differences in the spec when looking at them online. Personally I could care less about lights and lasers, call me old fashioned. And the blade difference isnt really that big a deal. For WW'ing youd want the 60T anyway.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good deal. GL with your saw, it should serve you well.


NP! and Thanks!


Now I need to find a sort of cabinet plans for it, something with removable or fold down wings.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Heres a design maybe you could get some ideas from, done from a member on here (I hope he doesnt mind).

If you added some wing supports to a design similar to this it should work well.


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/miter-saw-station-storage-65619/


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> Heres a design maybe you could get some ideas from, done from a member on here (I hope he doesnt mind).
> 
> If you added some wing supports to a design similar to this it should work well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. That is a very nice build, and especially for his first go at cabinetry! I'd say he was a pro if he hadn't said otherwise!


----------



## Adrenalin (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I found cabinet plans that I felt suited me best. Below is the youtube link to the project that I used as a guide. If it weren't for his videos, I'm not sure that I would have tackled this. When I bought the plywood, I knew that I had just wasted my money because I was going to screw this project up! While I've made my share of mistakes on it, I'm proud of it considering my lack of skill. Since there isn't much room left in the garage, this should fold up nicely to just under 4' wide and when I need it to, it will expand to 9'7".

I've cut some strips to laminate the plywood edges with, I've ordered the Kreg rail/stop system and an ivac auto switch. The only thing left is to determine which shop vac to stuff inside the cabinet. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNUJjBWlL4














































I've got about 18 1/2"Tall X 20 1/2"Deep and lots of width to fit a shop vac. I'm thinking about RIDGID 4-gal. Wet/Dry Vacuum with Detachable Blower Model # WD4080 or WD4070 or $80 but really not sure what else is out there.


----------

